# Hot Paris



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

ah I love Paris  Very nice pics!


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow Paris!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

gorgeous! :applause:


----------



## Winbuks (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you!


RGV said:


> Great photos as usual.
> 
> Have you done Istanbul?


Yes, check Hot Istanbul!


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Winbuks said:


> No, I was on the 18th of Juli. I visited Paris for one day.  Also a hot day with 35 Celcius. pffff We used also the metro and the RER, to hot. But better thene walk the whole day.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive reactions. kay:



No. Thank you for a particularly light and airy series of pics of la maitresse de toutes les villes du monde.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Simply brilliant.


----------

